# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Rain chambers and breeding

## Locascio

Rain chambers and breeding     Most breeders induce breeding up to 4 times a year by injecting adults with a form of LHRH a pituitary stimulating hormone. Breeding can also be induced naturally by exposing the frogs to 4-6 hours of night rain in a manmade rain chamber for several days in a row following a cool rest period of 1 to 3 months on the other hand its best to breed frogs and toads the natural way by re-creating seasonal cycles because using hormones is dangerous and sometimes kills the frogs now that the conditions to stimulate frogs and toads to breed are better understood most breeders produce horned frogs without resorting to drugs. The first step in breeding any animal is determining whether or not you have a mature, sexable pair who are healthy and vigorous never attempt to breed underweight frogs or frogs that are not 100% healthy males that are in breeding condition will have nuptial pads (raised areas on the inside of their thumbs) which become nearly black also their throats have looser skin and are darker. Females that are ready for breeding will gain 100 grams or more within weeks so keep a close eye on all of your frogs weights i also suggest that you make a recordkeeping checklist even if you never attempt to breed its still good practice somethings youll want to keep track of is 1)the weight of the animal. This should be done weekly, bi-weekly or monthly, depending on the animals age 2)date and time of last meal 3)number and size of prey 4)any breeding or reproductive activity, including the number of matings, number of eggs versus the number of viable eggs ext. this is important for both sexes5)any health problems, such as regurgitation, refusing to eat diarrhea 6) all veterinary visits or medical treatments such as dewormings antibiotic treatments, honey baths (NOTE) :Stick Out Tongue: anacur is safe to use on amphibians by giving .1ml pur 100 grams of body weight using a syringe you inject a pray item i.e. pinky mouse earthworms or crickets then feeding it to your frog) 7)any information that may even have the slightest significance to the animals wellbeing later in life remember what does not seem significant now may be extremely important two years from now. You will want to have your rain chamber built before your frogs come out of aestivation .numerous breeders have observed their frogs and toads displaying breeding behavior immediately before thunderstorms or during particularly rainy times out of the year it is thought this may be related to natural changes in barometric pressure resulting from storms that amphibians can sense. another aspect of some types of amphibian breeding is the need to fight with other males either throw actual combat or vocal the selection process favors the largest and the loudest males so by having multiple males youll be recreating their natural breeding habits thus a higher chance for a successful breeding a word of caution to those who are trying to breed horned frogs (C.cranwelli) or pixie frogs (pyxicephalus adspersus) you need to keep a close eye on the breeding chamber so that no frog gets harmed during the process these types  of frogs have a very high pray drive and sometimes attacking cage mates is not uncommon

All information gathered thru my personal experience and provided by the following references.i would also like to thank everyone from the frogforum for all there help and support in making this the best website related to amphibians
Reptile and amphibian parasite: Author Eric M. Rundquist
Frogs and toads: Author Devin Edmonds 
Frogs in the aquarium: Author Werner von Filek 
Whites tree frogs: Author Phillippe de vosjoli 
Horned frogs: Author Phillippe de vosjoli
Tadpole care: Phil Purser
Horned frog care: Allen R. Both
Frogs, Toads, and Tree frogs: Author Bartlett and Bartlett
Tree frogs: Devin Edmonds
American treefrogs: Author Jerry G.Walls
Frogs and toads of the world: Author Chris Mattison
Frogs, toads, salamanders and how they reproduce: Author Dorothy Hinshaw patent
Frogs inside their remarkable world: Author Ellin Beltz
I would highly suggest reading all of these books

----------


## Petlover500

So cool!!!! And great info :3

----------

